# Porque sí / no



## Culciambo

He venido utilizando la frase "because of yes/no" para describir lo que en español nos referimos como "porque sí/no" y que funciona como respuesta a cualquier pregunta de la que no queremos dar mayor información, especialmente cuando no estamos de muy buen humor.

Por ejemplo:

- ¿Por qué no hiciste tu tarea? --- Porque no.
- ¿Por qué botaste la pelota? --- Porque sí.

He de aclarar que mi mayor encuentro con el idioma inglés es en una comunidad internacional por internet, donde la mayoría de los hablantes no somos nativos y por eso utilizamos el idioma según nuestras capacidades y conocimientos, es decir, es muy factible cometer ciertos errores.

Como mencioné, he venido utilizando durante mucho tiempo esta frase pero hace unos días hablando con un nativo, más concretamente un canadiense noté su sorpresa al leer la frase dando a entender que era incorrecta.

Pues bien, hice una búsqueda en el foro y no encontré nada, asimismo en Google y encontré que en inglés se utiliza el término "because" a secas para expresar tanto sí como no pero la información fue muy poca.

Mi duda entonces continúa, ¿cuál es la forma correcta de expresar "porque sí/no" en inglés?


----------



## Gabriel

Simplemente "just because"

(funciona tanto para "porque sí" como para "porque no")


----------



## blasita

Hola:

De acuerdo con Gabriel: _just because_ es una buena traducción general. Por ejemplo, en este hilo del English Only puedes ver que los angloparlantes lo usan así.

Pero hay otras frases que se pueden emplear: _(for) no reason_, etc. Además, en esos ejemplos, _porque sí/no_ significa normalmente para mí _porque (no) me da la gana, porque (no) quiero_; _because I didn't want to_, _I just wanted to do it_, etc.

No me parece que _because of yes/no_ sea adecuada (creo que podría llegar a serlo: _because "yes"/"no"_). Pero esperemos a ver lo que dicen los anglófonos.

Saludos.


----------



## Bevj

Estoy de acuerdo con blasita:
'Because _of_ yes/no' nunca se diría pero  sí 'Because yes/no'.


----------



## falunito

Mi madre siempre me respondía con "That's the why." 

"Why can't we have dessert?"
"That's the why."


----------



## duvija

"Because I'm your mother"...
" Because..." (no need to add anything here)


----------



## levmac

*Another possibility is Because + auxiliary. *

"Why do you like her?"
"Because I do"

"Why don't you like her?"
"Because I don't."

"Why can't I go?"
"Because you can't."

*Or similarly, "I just [aux]"*

"Why do you like her?"
"I just do."

"Why did you do it?"
"I just did it ok?"


----------



## Gabriel

blasita said:


> En esos ejemplos, _porque sí/no_ significa en realidad _porque (no) me da la gana, porque (no) quiero_; _because I didn't want to_, _I just wanted to do it_, etc.



Puede ser, pero también podría ser "por ninguna razón en particular", "no sé por qué", o "no te diré por qué".


----------



## blasita

Gabriel said:


> Puede ser, pero también podría ser "por ninguna razón en particular", "no sé por qué", o "no te diré por qué".


Sí, así es. Lo dije así por el comentario de Culciambo de "cuando no estamos de muy buen humor". Y, para mí, la que menciono ahí es una interpretación común de esas respuestas en esos casos. De todas formas, he cambiado "en realidad" por "normalmente" en mi anterior mensaje para no confundir. Gracias.


----------



## Culciambo

Entiendo las apreciaciones de Blasita y de Levmac y me parecen todas muy adecuadas y acertadas. Sin embargo, ¿si yo quisiera buscar la traducción más fiel a "Porque sí/no" estarían todos de acuerdo con "*just because*" y/o "*because yes/no*"?

La de Falunito parece más bien que a su mamá le gustaba trollear. Jajaja.


----------



## k-in-sc

I would never say "because yes/no" and I don't know who would.
To me the generic translation is "just because," but others might fit better in particular situations, as has been said.
The classic parental response is "because I said so."


----------



## Culciambo

Okay, from now on I will stick to "just because". I forgot to ask how common it is for you guys to say "just because" because I think the other lines posted above are more used in the day-to-day speech.


----------



## k-in-sc

Culciambo said:


> Okay, from now on I will stick to "just because". I forgot to ask how common it is for you guys to say "just because" because I think the other lines posted above are more *frequently* used in the day-to-day speech.


Are you asking how common it is? In what situation?


----------



## Culciambo

Thanks for the corrections.

I don't have any specific context or any situation. What I mean is how often you use this phrase and if you prefer it among the other ones posted above. For example, we use this phrase a lot in spanish.


----------



## ElSanto

levmac said:


> *Another possibility is Because + auxiliary. *
> 
> "Why do you like her?"
> "Because I do"
> 
> "Why don't you like her?"
> "Because I don't."
> 
> "Why can't I go?"
> "Because you can't."
> 
> *Or similarly, "I just [aux]"*
> 
> "Why do you like her?"
> "I just do."
> 
> "Why did you do it?"
> "I just did it ok?"



This is perfect, exactly what I think the most people would normally say.


----------



## k-in-sc

Yes, "just because" might be more for situations where there's no real reason, and the constructions with verbs might be more for when you don't feel like explaining.


----------



## Culciambo

You guys just made all this matter crystal clear, thanks a lot for your answers.


----------



## Coffeemachtspass

El resumen de levmac me pareció muy acertado. De hecho "because" y "because I said so" son las respuestas clásicas de los padres enfadados, pero si no he leído mal, no creo que tu pregunta esencial todavía tenga respuesta aquí. Creo que a resumidas cuentas no se puede decir "because yes/no" en inglés porque, a diferencia del español, no utilizamos 'yes' / 'no' como elementos de frase sino que casi siempre son comentarios apartados y la respuesta "porque sí/no" implica la existencia de una cláusula que sigue. Por ejemplo:

"Yes, he says that we are going."
"No, we do not have enough money."

La coma es necesaria porque ni yes ni no realmente forman parte de la cláusula. En comparación con el castellano:

Sí, él dice que *sí* vamos.
No, *no *tenemos suficiente dinero.


----------



## blasita

Lo siento, pero a mí no me queda claro el tema de _Because yes/no_.





Coffeemachtspass said:


> Creo que a resumidas cuentas no se puede decir "because yes/no" en inglés porque, a diferencia del español, no utilizamos 'yes' / 'no' como elementos de frase sino que casi siempre son comentarios apartados y la respuesta "porque sí/no" implica la existencia de una cláusula que sigue. Por ejemplo:
> 
> "Yes, he says that we are going."
> "No, we do not have enough money."
> 
> La coma es necesaria porque ni yes ni no realmente forman parte de la cláusula. En comparación con el castellano:
> 
> Sí, él dice que *sí* vamos.
> No, *no *tenemos suficiente dinero.


Debo de estar muy espesita porque no entiendo cómo explica esto la imposibilidad de ofrecer la respuesta _Because yes/no_. Con _Porque sí/no_ no se implica siempre la existencia de una frase posterior. Es decir, que se puede usar esta respuesta simplemente cuando no queremos o nos apetece dar información, como explicó Culciambo al principio del hilo.


----------



## k-in-sc

Bevj said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con blasita:
> 'Because _of_ yes/no' nunca se diría pero  sí '*Because yes/no*'.


I'd like to know who would say this and in what circumstances. It sounds completely unnatural to me.


----------



## SevenDays

Se entiende que, en este uso (para expresar una razón o motivo en respuesta a "why"), en inglés "because" debe ir acompañado de una cláusula (o en un lenguaje más forma, a _declarative content clause_), de ahí los ejemplos que se han dado: _because I said so, because I'm your mother, because you can't_, etc. También se puede omitir la cláusula, la cual queda sobreentendida (_because._...). "Yes" no cumple la función de _clause_, por lo que "because yes" es anómalo. Para nosotros, "porque sí" es perfectamente idiomático, ya que tiene el _status_ de locución o frase hecha, que sería el equivalente de "just because".
Saludos


----------



## Bevj

k-in-sc said:


> I'd like to know who would say this and in what circumstances. It sounds completely unnatural to me.



This may be a BrE matter or even simply a personal one but an example would be 
'Why can't I go out tonight?'
'Because no.'

'Why have I got to do my homework?'
'Because yes'.

I have heard this construction used many, many times between parents and children and have used it myself 
I'm not alleging that it is grammatically correct but it is certainly used in informal speech.


----------



## blasita

Thanks a lot for your input, K.

Seven, tú sabes cuánto respeto tus comentarios. Agradezco mucho tu explicación. Estoy de acuerdo en que _Porque sí/no_ es una frase idiomática y en que su equivalente literal en inglés no lo es (tanto). Pero tengo algunas reservas acerca de que se deba tachar de incorrecto este uso coloquial, aunque no sea tan común. Recordaba haberlo oído yo misma alguna vez en Australia, pero naturalmente yo no soy anglófona y esperaba confirmación. Muchas gracias por tu aporte, Bev.

En resumen, creo que es cuestión de un determinado uso, y punto.


----------



## Rubns

Yo también lo he oído, en este caso en el Reino Unido, usado de la forma que explica Bevj.

Saludos.


----------



## SevenDays

blasita said:


> Thanks a lot for your input, K.
> 
> Seven, tú sabes cuánto respeto tus comentarios. Agradezco mucho tu explicación. Estoy de acuerdo en que _Porque sí/no_ es una frase idiomática y en que su equivalente literal en inglés no lo es (tanto). Pero tengo algunas reservas acerca de que se deba tachar de incorrecto este uso coloquial, aunque no sea tan común. Recordaba haberlo oído yo misma alguna vez en Australia, pero naturalmente yo no soy anglófona y esperaba confirmación. Muchas gracias por tu aporte, Bev.
> 
> En resumen, creo que es cuestión de un determinado uso, y punto.



Hola

Sí, tienes razón. No quise dejar la idea de que "because yes/no" es _incorrecto_ (y por eso me doy cuenta que la palabra "anómalo" no fue la más adecuada). Un uso _determinado, informal_, _contextual_, etc. creo que deja todo claro. 
Saludos


----------



## k-in-sc

Bevj said:


> This may be a BrE matter or even simply a personal one but an example would be
> 'Why can't I go out tonight?'
> 'Because no.'
> 
> 'Why have I got to do my homework?'
> 'Because yes'.
> 
> I have heard this construction used many, many times between parents and children and have used it myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not alleging that it is grammatically correct but it is certainly used in informal speech.


It must be BrE. I don't think it would ever be said here. I haven't even heard it in British dialogue or imitations.

AmE:

Why can't I go out tonight?
Because you can't./Because I said no.

Why do I have to do my homework?
Because you have to.


----------



## gengo

Here are some of the non-specific ways I personally answer questions.

Why did you do it?

Just because.
I just did.
No (special) reason.
I just wanted to.
Because.  (said with stress on the second syllable)
I dunno.


----------



## k-in-sc

Me too. So, gengo, have you ever heard a native speaker say "Because yes"/"because no"?


----------



## gengo

k-in-sc said:


> So, gengo, have you ever heard a native speaker say "Because yes"/"because no"?



Never.  Must be British.  And I don't think this is an example of the very recent usage of "because" which made the list of 10 most popular new words for 2013.

Ex.
-Why did he just pray he would get better, instead of going to the doctor?
-Because Jesus.


----------



## k-in-sc

... Because Benghazi


----------



## Culciambo

Antes que todo aclarar que mi inquietud inicial era saber si la forma en que yo lo decía era correcta o de lo contrario aportar la forma que sí lo era.

Para concluir entonces, la forma en que los términos hispanos *p**orque sí/no* se traducirían al inglés sería _just because_ sin embargo he de subrayar que para los angloparlantes no es una frase de uso tan común como sí lo es en nuestro idioma. Asimismo, se han de tener en cuenta otras construcciones idiomáticas cuyo uso en el idioma inglés está más arraigado y extendido, construcciones expresadas anteriormente en este mismo post.

No obstante, también encontramos que se da lugar a otra traducción: *because yes/no* la cual está supeditada al tipo de situación, (familiares e/o informales) al discurso del hablante y principalmente, al territorio donde se encuentre. Esta construcción es aparentemente extraña en AmE.

"Because of yes/no" no es correcto.

Éstas son mis conclusiones de lo que he percibido en este post, mil gracias a todos los que respondieron. Son muy amables.


----------



## k-in-sc

Well, apparently "because of yes/no" is correct for BrE speakers, although you couldn't prove it by us AmE speakers.
And yes, we have a lot of options, but I don't think which one we choose in a given situation has much to do with formality. What would be a formal use of "Porque sí" anyway?


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

k-in-sc said:


> What would be a formal use of "Porque sí" anyway?


¿Por qué tengo que limpiar mi cuarto?
¡Porque sí!
Diálogo entre niño y un padre.
¿"Because I say so!" serviría?


----------



## k-in-sc

"Because I *said* so" ... but that's not a formal use.


----------

